# diamond getaways



## Tom Dwelle (Oct 6, 2009)

I just got a call from Diamond Getaways offering to buy my Vistana time share week for 26,000. Anyone had any experience with these people?


----------



## teepeeca (Oct 7, 2009)

Did they send you a contract?  How about "earnest money"??  WHY did they contact you to buy your timeshare?  Do you have it listed for sale?  Do they want "YOU" to pay an upfront fee to get it sold?

To me, it sounds as if it is just a "scam"---will want YOU to pay upfront $$$ (for whatever reason), and "all of a sudden", the "buyer" doesn't make the purchase, and YOU are out $$$.

PLEASE, be careful !!!

Tony


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 7, 2009)

Here are some warnings signs with these kinds of companies:

1) Do they say that they already have a renter/buyer for your timeshare? (or an established market like people attending conventions.)
2) Are they offering to rent/sell it for far more than the market value?
3) Do they want you to pay a large up front fee?
4) Are they refusing to send you a contract until you pay their fee?​If you answer yes to any of these questions, then this is the usual scenario:

Once you pay the fee and receive the contract, you discover that the company has only promised to advertise your resort, not to rent/sell it, and they don't mention having a renter/buyer in the contract. 

Then, you won't hear anything from them for a long time, and when you contact them, they will tell you that the renter/buyer backed out, but they will advertise your timeshare on their over-priced website. 

Finally, when you try to get your money back, they will point out that you signed a contract, and it's only for advertising. When you try to challenge it with your credit card company, they will tell you the same thing.

Please see the articles at the top of the Buying, Selling, Renting page entitled "How to Sell Your Timeshare."-http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44

Good luck!


----------



## mlsmn (Oct 7, 2009)

I got a call yesterday from them
Syrupy smooth talker 
Was taken aback I was on do not call list-Yeah sure

a scam


----------



## RDJA (Oct 9, 2009)

*Stay Away*

I have been lurking on this forum for a while as I have a lot to learn and little to add until now. I too got a call from this company, about my Vistana timeshare, That was "already" sold as a group purchase to a big corporation. I was very skeptical and asked it they are willing to pay so much, why not just buy ones of the internet for MUCH less money. He BSed about the company using it as a tax write off, and mentioned the company name, which I will not mention here. But needless to say, there are dozens of international companies with this as part of its name. Of course they could not take my $500 share of the closing costs out of my proceeds of the sale. Told him I wanted to see a document with the buyer's offer sheet. He faxed me the same paperwork they sent me at first and just added that it was sold to >>>>>. I got that fax Oct 3rd, I work on Sat and faxed it back to the number on the document and wrote in big block letters "we decline, do not accept offer, thanks anyway" and signed it. Figured I was done with them. Well got a voice mail the evening of the 8th saying they had not heard from me. So I called them back during their supposed phone hours, but got the voice mail system. Left my name and that I did respond immediately with the fax, reiterated that we were not interested and there was no need to call me back.
Tonight, 9th, my wife was finally home after a week long business trip and I had told her a week ago that this was all done. So she thought it was some other company trying to get $$ and tried to basically get off the phone and before she could really get much out, he was so rude and told her "to kiss his f-----ng @--". 
Wow so professional. You have got to wonder what kind of company does not get their faxes, does not get their voice mails etc.
Plus I know many companies are cutting back and spending $26000 for a timeshare is not on very many company agendas, much less ones that could be bought for much less.

So be advised this people are jerks.


----------



## stmf (Oct 26, 2009)

I may have been taken. I recedived same story in June.  I figured deal may be too good to be true, but felt it was worth investing $250 (1/2 of the fee).  Its supposed to close on 10/31. But haven't seen any paper work yet. Tried to call them today and nonoe is picking up the phone and VM seems to be full. I'll let you know.  If anyone has a phone number or a name of a person please forward it. The person I was dealing with is Clay Adams.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 26, 2009)

stmf said:


> I may have been taken. I recedived same story in June.  I figured deal may be too good to be true, but felt it was worth investing $250 (1/2 of the fee).  Its supposed to close on 10/31. But haven't seen any paper work yet. Tried to call them today and nonoe is picking up the phone and VM seems to be full. I'll let you know.  If anyone has a phone number or a name of a person please forward it. The person I was dealing with is Clay Adams.



You should challenge this with your credit card immediately.  It's probably too late, but it's worth a try.


----------



## bigdaddy101 (Oct 29, 2009)

stmf said:


> I may have been taken. I recedived same story in June.  I figured deal may be too good to be true, but felt it was worth investing $250 (1/2 of the fee).  Its supposed to close on 10/31. But haven't seen any paper work yet. Tried to call them today and nonoe is picking up the phone and VM seems to be full. I'll let you know.  If anyone has a phone number or a name of a person please forward it. The person I was dealing with is Clay Adams.



i was also dealing with Clay adams our closing was supposed to be this week and i have yet to receive any paperwork same story phone rings no answer.  i called 411 today and got a listing for a C. adams in henderson not sure if it is the same person but yu can bet i am going to try it tonight.


----------



## spracwj (Oct 30, 2009)

bigdaddy101 said:


> i was also dealing with Clay adams our closing was supposed to be this week and i have yet to receive any paperwork same story phone rings no answer.  i called 411 today and got a listing for a C. adams in henderson not sure if it is the same person but yu can bet i am going to try it tonight.


I too was dealing with Clay Adams. No call back, website inactive and no repsonse via email. Can you please pass on his number to me and let me know what happened when you called him? Thanks


----------



## bigdaddy101 (Oct 31, 2009)

the number i got is 702 434 3018  not sure if this is clay adams number but what the heck can't hurt to try


----------



## timeshare101 (Nov 6, 2009)

This one definitely is a scam.  The number posted by the previous person in the thread has a VM of a female.  They were sending me emails all along with updates.  Closing was scheduled for first week of November.  None of their contact modes work.  Does anyone know how you can file a complaint against the Company and Clay Adams?  Thanks.....I am out $525


----------



## JasonVau (Nov 9, 2009)

If anyone calls you without stating why he called you and without offering a contract, I would always assume that it's a scam. Better safe, than sorry.


----------



## spracwj (Nov 9, 2009)

timeshare101 said:


> This one definitely is a scam.  The number posted by the previous person in the thread has a VM of a female.  They were sending me emails all along with updates.  Closing was scheduled for first week of November.  None of their contact modes work.  Does anyone know how you can file a complaint against the Company and Clay Adams?  Thanks.....I am out $525



I filed a complaint with the Henderson Nevada BBB as well as the Las Vegas BBB. This is the email I got back:

Reference your Complaint #
Firm: Diamond Getaways

Dear XX,
We have attempted to process your complaint, however, we have been unable to contact the company to reach your desired settlement.  Based on a Bureau investigation of this company, we have determined that this firm is no longer in business within our jurisdiction.

We will maintain your information in our files in the event that we are able to contact the company at a future date.  At this time, we will be closing your complaint as 'Company - Out of Business.'  The company's file will reflect that we were unable to reach a satisfactory resolution.

If you have any questions, or if we can be of further assistance, please contact our office at (702) 320-4500.  Also, you may wish to contact one of the following agencies to further pursue your complaint:

Small Claims Court
200 S. 3rd St.
Las Vegas, NV  89101
(702) 455-4011

Consumer Affairs Division
1850 E. Sahara Ave. #101
Las Vegas, NV  89104
(702) 486-7355


----------



## spracwj (Nov 12, 2009)

I have just received a letter from the State of Nevada Department of Business and Industry stating that they have opened an investigation of Diamond Getaways, Clay Adam and Mike Kroger. [_Case number and contact name removed at request of poster._]  I urge everone out there whi has been scammed by these people to call or register a complaint so we can all possibly get our money back.


----------



## spracwj (Nov 19, 2009)

spracwj said:


> I have just received a letter from the State of Nevada Department of Business and Industry stating that they have opened an investigation of Diamond Getaways, Clay Adam and Mike Kroger. I urge everone out there who has been scammed by these people to call or register a complaint so we can all possibly get our money back.


Do not use the case number or persons name as previously mentioned in this quote.


----------



## spracwj (Nov 19, 2009)

spracwj said:


> I have just received a letter from the State of Nevada Department of Business and Industry stating that they have opened an investigation of Diamond Getaways, Clay Adam and Mike Kroger. I urge everone out there who has been scammed by these people to call or register a complaint so we can all possibly get our money back.


 Please do not use the case number ior names in previous post


----------



## kassibabe (Dec 10, 2009)

*To what agency*

to what agency do we file a complaint with to get a case rolling.


----------



## spracwj (Dec 22, 2009)

You can use this info just not MY case number.

Small Claims Court
200 S. 3rd St.
Las Vegas, NV 89101
(702) 455-4011

Consumer Affairs Division
1850 E. Sahara Ave. #101
Las Vegas, NV 89104
(702) 486-7355


----------



## drivable (Dec 24, 2009)

Tom Dwelle said:


> I just got a call from Diamond Getaways offering to buy my Vistana time share week for 26,000. Anyone had any experience with these people?


Seems to me, someone in Las Vegas is trying to trade on the credibility of Diamond Resorts International.  DRI does have a 'product' called Diamond Getaways, I think, but they would never offer $26K for your timeshare.


----------

